# Westminster Assembly Minutes



## crhoades (Jun 27, 2004)

All,

I am aware of the Westminster Assembly Project that is underway and like everyone else I am salivating....

Currently, are any of the minutes available? Books/reprints/online? If someone could provide a link to the most comprehensive set I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 27, 2004)

Chris - 

None whatsoever.

There are portions of things in the works of Geroge Gillespie. Alexander Mitchell's works have some info in his history of the Assembly. Other than that, nothing new in print.

We are all waiting.... 2006 is too far away for me.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 27, 2004)

[b:8c9e1e19a8]Matthew wrote:[/b:8c9e1e19a8]
We are all waiting.... 2006 is too far away for me. 

Sure would be nice not to have to wait so long......you know, a project that size could probably use some proof-readers or editors. One could theoretically help them out and get a sneak preview at the same time.

[Edited on 6-27-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2006)

Waiting....


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 9, 2006)

Sounds awsome i was just thinking about if they had the minutes and speechs!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 9, 2006)

Last I heard, we can look for the full minutes in 2008 and the books will be published by Oxford UP. This is a huge project. I have the material in dissertation form and it takes quite the footprint on a desk. Dr. Van Dixhoorn has discovered additional material since the dissertation. This is an ongoing project beyond the minutes. Lots of exciting things.
See here.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 9, 2006)

Chris,

How can one get it in dissertation form?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 9, 2006)

Matthew,
Now, I don't think you can. But I will ask Chad if you like. Thirteen sets were made, and all the sets that came state side went to libraries, except I got a set and I think perhaps Ligon Duncan, but I am not sure. It was expensive. I think maybe nearly $450 to $500 by the time I paid postage. I do think that the OUP set will be superior if for nothing else, ... indexing. However, I didn't want to wait, and there's something about having one of thirteen of anything in the world.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 10, 2006)

Chris,

I want it for research. The whole numbering thing for me is not so important. I want to deal with the Minutes on a number of levels, especailly thier disucssions over justificaiton. Even if it is xeroxed copy, I'd pay for it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 10, 2006)

Matthew,
I'll check into it with Chad and see what and how copies may be had at this juncture.



> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Chris,
> 
> I want it for research. The whole numbering thing for me is not so important. I want to deal with the Minutes on a number of levels, especailly thier disucssions over justificaiton. Even if it is xeroxed copy, I'd pay for it.


----------



## crhoades (May 10, 2006)

When I visited WTS PA I was able to look through their copy. Very cool stuff. 

Matt, I asked and they did say they would send it to me via inter-library loan. You might want to check out that avenue.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 10, 2006)

Interesting; and if extra fees are not due a great deal. I have sent a note to Chad to see what is available as far as copies, but this may be the cheapest avenue. 


> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> When I visited WTS PA I was able to look through their copy. Very cool stuff.
> 
> Matt, I asked and they did say they would send it to me via inter-library loan. You might want to check out that avenue.


----------



## crhoades (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Interesting; and if extra fees are not due a great deal. I have sent a note to Chad to see what is available as far as copies, but this may be the cheapest avenue.
> 
> 
> ...



Chris, check with him about his wishes and copyright laws...I could always check them out and scan them in with my book scanner and then OCR them. That would create a .pdf file with the images of the pages and the text behind the images that would be searchable.

More than likely this won't be allowed due to the creation of the electronic text on their own and publication of his work by Oxford, but I thought I'd toss this out there anyway. (Don't worry, won't attempt this unless given a green light - would be a lot of work...)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 10, 2006)

Chris,
Chad says no other copies are available and I am waiting on a reply on the propriety of copying an ILL set. However, I am pretty sure the scanning and PDF creation are out of the question as you surmise.


> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> ...


----------



## smallbeans (May 10, 2006)

There's also a copy at Greenville Seminary's library if anyone is close by.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 10, 2006)

I got word back from Chad Van Dixhoorn. He say as regarding copying an ILL obtained set, "There is a copyright and that would violate it. The British Library has a copy on film, I think, as does the Cambridge UL. It will be expensive. I would encourage people to wait for the much better version which will be out in a few years. We have waited three and ahalf centuries. What's three more years?"
Easy for him to say.

[Edited on 5-10-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2007)

The Westminster Assembly Project has updated its website.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

See here (#9 on the list) for an audio clip of an interview with Dr. Chad Van Dixhoorn on the Westminster Assembly Project.

Edit: Fixed link.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

WAP receives grant to research correspondence of the WA across Europe


----------

